# Vivarium glass edge help



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

I dont know if it has a correct term so il just try explain best i can.........

My viv has 2 doors that slide in the middle(like most vivs)

I have a lock on

There is a small gap between each glass panel, small yes but iv noticed a cricket squeezing its way out tonight,

I tried a few things tonight, got some foam that had sticky glue on one side - that didnt work, tried rubber with double sided tape - again that didnt work

From what i remember my old viv had like a suede/velvet kind of thing that clipped over the edge of the glass and created a type of stopper
Again i dont have a clue on the correct wording


If you know what i mean please please tell me what its called and if you know where i can get it well thats just super:bash:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

We had a similar problem at school where baby stick insects would escape through the gap but we just wedged it with cardboard strips.


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

I WANT SOMETHING MORE PERMENANT, MY OLD VIV HAD A CLIP OVER VELVET STRIP IT WAS PERFECT


bUMP


----------



## mrbretmaye (Jan 29, 2007)

If you get a lenght of the glann runner equal to the lenght of glass. Glue it on and hey presto. Also go into a paper chase or other simular store. They have those plastic strips that hold a4 pages together. here they are.

http://www.euroffice.co.uk/itm_show.asp?G9133=Durable-Covers-&-Bars&HI=568382#head


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

for mine i use a edge trim, had to shave a few mm off one edge as was a tad bit big but never had any crickets escape after that! all i used to connect it to the glass was some double sided sticky along one edge so that its robust enough to stop insects but can be removed if needed!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

they do it at my local reptile shop, stick a bit of newspaper in there, but if i was you go and get another bit of glass cut.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

go to b&q and get a strip of draft excluder. it has a sticky back and is velvety on the front. i use it on mine. comes in different colours too and you can get it in foam but think crickets would eat there way out.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

The strip-s Mrbretmaye showed are pretty good, used those before now!


----------

